# comunal squat/punk house in northern illinois



## stink (Mar 2, 2010)

i am looking to start a new communal living situation in illinois i have a few places in mind and most of them are well within walking distance of a metra station (about 40 miles north of chicago). and a small freight yard. i just want to get a group of like minded people together, and make this work. no junkies! drinkers be welcome! 

id like to have a small garden with veggies, a place for bands to jam, even a little library if possible. 

if your interested let me know. i really want to do this.


----------



## denverwi (Aug 13, 2014)

sounds like you're talking about something that already exists homie. Disastr House collective in Rockford IL, check it. Also I know of similar ops in Ohio like the Boneyard. Better would be somewhere in S Wisco, hit me up yo


----------

